# T5 Shop Light Wiring Orange Plug?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

First thing is, delete that Macro zoom, and post a real picture showing the whole fixture, with the wiring to that plug. Because I threw my crystal ball against the pavement and broke it, from the last person that posted a "Where's Waldo" photo.

Macro zoom postings on web forums should be outlawed.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Isn't there a wiring diagram on the ballast?


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

There's no diagram anywhere and not one on their website either. 

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...5291.brands.lighting!metalux!industrials.html


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

The orange plug is a disconnect.
Do you have a 4 lamp or 6 lamp fixture?
The grey/red wire could be used as a switched hot to turn 2 more lamps on.
Put a cap on that wire and wire the black and white wire to your power.


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

jbfan said:


> The orange plug is a disconnect.
> Do you have a 4 lamp or 6 lamp fixture?
> The grey/red wire could be used as a switched hot to turn 2 more lamps on.
> Put a cap on that wire and wire the black and white wire to your power.


I have a 4 lamp fixture.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Take another picture of the wiring and the ballast.


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

jbfan said:


> Take another picture of the wiring and the ballast.


I will. They're 30 minutes away from me or I would take one right now. I do appreciate your help.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I will check back later.

This is going into a home, right?


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

jbfan said:


> I will check back later.
> 
> This is going into a home, right?


Yes. basically a metal building with half living and half shop. I can't believe there is absolutely nothing in the box or on their website about the wiring.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

cre10 said:


> Yes. basically a metal building with half living and half shop. *I can't believe there is absolutely nothing in the box or on their website about the wiring*.


One reason is they are meant to be installed in industrial applications, and therefore, the electrician should know how to wire them:whistling2:


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

thats because the color codes could change depending on who the low bid manufacturer for whatever run of ballasts cooper bought a trainload of. if you take the fixture apart there will be a wiring diagram on the ballast itself


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

With the high bay flourscent luminaire there are quite few diffrent ballast format so there is no standard pattern for it so the only surefire way is look at the ballast info sticker it will generally posted the wiring diagram and voltage and lamp type et numbers of lamp as well.

With that orange plug you posted in the photo that is luminaire disconnect plug which it is required in NEC code for hardwired appation { IIRC two codé cycle back } 

For gris { grey } wire with red spot that useally used for either dimming useage or change the numbers of bulb actavtion { this will varies a bit but I know our European specs if use the North Américiane format in France the gris is switched to delamp { or dim } it to half numbers lamps }

Again just post the ballast model number et post the photo as well we will assit you more on it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

I should have taken the light apart.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

That confirm my question and other electrician's question as well so you will have to hook that grey conductor on to get the other set of lamps on { gris to black } 

That is two level ballast set up I do run into once a while but not very often.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> That confirm my question and other electrician's question as well so you will have to hook that grey conductor on to get the other set of lamps on { gris to black }
> 
> That is two level ballast set up I do run into once a while but not very often.
> 
> ...


So to be clear, I would wire black to black, white to white, and pigtail black to grey for all the bulbs to be on at once.

If I wanted two switches to run half at a time I would wire one switch black to black and white to white. The other switch would be black to grey and white pigtailed to white.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

cre10 said:


> So to be clear, I would wire black to black, white to white, and pigtail black to grey for all the bulbs to be on at once.
> 
> If I wanted two switches to run half at a time I would wire one switch black to black and white to white. The other switch would be black to grey and white pigtailed to white.


That is correct.
If this is what you want to do, yrun a peice of 3 wire cable from the switches.
Black to black is one switch.
Red to gray/red would be another switch, and white is neutral.
Don't forget the ground.


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

jbfan said:


> That is correct.
> If this is what you want to do, yrun a peice of 3 wire cable from the switches.
> Black to black is one switch.
> Red to gray/red would be another switch, and white is neutral.
> Don't forget the ground.


I think I will just wire them to all come on at once. I don't imagine ever needing just two bulbs versus 4.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Then just wire the black and grey/red to the incoming hot wire.


----------



## cre10 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just curious, why does it say "neutral or (any hot)". In what case would you wire a neutral into it? Neutral and hot are opposites.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

cre10 said:


> Just curious, why does it say "neutral or (any hot)". In what case would you wire a neutral into it? Neutral and hot are opposites.


I'm not really sure!


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

cre10 said:


> Just curious, why does it say "neutral or (any hot)". In what case would you wire a neutral into it? Neutral and hot are opposites.


Well, hot and hot are opposite too:yes:


----------

